# i hate the coorporate world



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

today i was in a business meeting and i realised how much i hate it:afr

i'm all about being real and being honest and making things black and white to people. but in these meetings theres just so much *** licking involved, and schmoozing! i hate schmoozing, it's sooo fake!! And after the meeting theyre all like "lets all go to the pub" and i'm like no i'm not going to the pub, i'm going home because I don't live to work. all that will happen in the pub is them pretending to like each other when really all they want is money from them. and i really dont like that. :mum

my boss has a book of all his clients with a brief description of their personal life so when he see them he can be like "hows your son?" "hows you pet dog Sam"? and its just pretending to like each other when really you dont give a sh** about them drives me nuts!!:mum

i really want to work in a more down to earth industry with no fakery :yes anyone know any?


----------



## Markiel (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree this can be rather annoying, if anything I would think the bosses would pick up on this nature and dislike it themselves. As long as people are nice and civil the work place will be fine. Sadly asslicking does sometimes get you ahead in your career, I guess at the end of the day it's up to you if you want to do so, just seems wrong to fake it, but then again it depends for some people if that's what they want to do to get ahead. 

I don't think all corporations work like that, or at least I hope not, I'd rather promote people on the basis that they are good at their work than how friendly they are towards me. Sadly I don't know where you would find a job with no asskissing, I think all industries will have some asskissing going on.


----------



## Perception (Nov 25, 2013)

I hear ya man. Maybe working for yourself would be a good idea. But there can be a lot of bull**** with that too


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Sound like normal business to me .
Everywhere does the same 
The pub is where it all happens . To succeed and get promotions you have to play the game ,doesn't mean you have to like it .
Yes it sucks


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Corporations by definition are only after profit and status. Human life or dignity mean nothing there. It's all cuthroat, dog eat dog world. All is fair.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm glad I started getting a glimpse into the business world with my upcoming graduation. It's presentations, "get-togethers," cock-tale parties, chit-chats, but more importantly swaying the political game in your favor. It doesn't matter how efficient or diligent of worker you are, what matters is blaming the other guy. As they say, business is business. 

I'm sure it exists in nearly all organizations, but it's more intense in an individualistic corporate culture that prizes results. You should look into government or healthcare, or even just a stable company that takes care of its employees. Make your move so you don't have to put up with it if things get worse and do enough to keep your job.


----------



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

and with sa it puts you at a disadvantage for sure...by not going to these events you bring notice to yourself and become a target


----------



## jamie1029 (Mar 1, 2014)

The corporate world can feel like its all act and show. I feel that way too, but i think the real cause of it is us because:
- Our brains 'hyper-process' every damn little thing, like what people think of us etc. This takes up brain energy and its time wasting. We could otherwise be spending out time DOING our jobs.
- The paradox: We aim to please our bosses by completing tasks the way they want so we get recognition (as we worry what they think). But actually the more we worry about what they want, the more we are not thinking about our real purpose there, and the worse our performance is from the companies perspective. All of this is removed if we work for ourselves. We don't have to worry about people and what they think.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep, it's all a load of fake BS. I distance myself from it all as much as possible. Luckily I'm not interested in advancing through the ranks so don't really have to worry about sucking up to people or attending social functions. I just just do enough to get by, e.g. pretending to be interested when someone approaches me at my desk to discuss work when in actual fact I just want them to go away and leave me alone so I can put my earphones back in and zone out again (although I'm so unapproachable that hardly anyone does this, thank God).


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Better get used to it, corporations run the world and always will.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

EternallyRestless said:


> Better get used to it, corporations run the world and always will.


You know its a sad day when people have no hope for the future :|


----------



## jamie1029 (Mar 1, 2014)

EternallyRestless said:


> Better get used to it, corporations run the world and always will.


Everyone would love to get 'used' to it. I reckon we can split people who get 'into' the corporate world into 3 types

1) Totally useless and not being smart enough to hide the fact. A burden to the corporation. People with social anxiety probably have a higher tendency to be in this category.
2) Totally useless but knows how to 'play the game'. You know.. all those people who you see around the office that you know don't really do much at all, but everyone likes them cause they usually DONT have social anxiety and can chit chat here and there and be liked. But they dont do any real work.
3) Useful people, working hard, networking, KEEPING the organisation in profit, and potentially paying for the jobs of people in category 2 and 3. These are the directors, managers.. the guys keeping the business alive. They DONT have social anxiety.. are smart, intelligent hard workers.


----------



## jamie1029 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ohh.. and I just wanted to add, that my crippling social anxiety likely puts me in category 1.. not out of choice of course. Although I would hope I've added something to the companies I worked for.


----------



## bobby. (Mar 29, 2011)

It's chimps competing for status. I talk a lot about chimp-men in my blog. Check it out: http://goo.gl/NQdTsy


----------

